# How can I help my Thoroughbred improve his topline?



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, everyone. I have a twelve year old Thoroughbred gelding which I bought a year ago, and I've managed to feed him up a lot (he was ridiculously underweight at the time), but I'm still finding he has a really, really obvious spine, but no visible ribs. I currently feed him three scoops of oaten chaff with one and a half scoops of Barastoc Calm Performer. I add salt, about a cup of oil, heaps of molasses, a tspn of gelatine and a sprinkle of garlic, and this is fed to him about four times a week. He's in a really lush 50 acre paddock 24/7, but I'm just wondering what else I should be feeding him?
Someone suggested feeding Economix or Speedibeet to him. Speedibeet's too expensive for me, but does anyone know much about Economix? I've attached a recent photo of Jed.
Read more: The Horse Forum - View Profile: amanda1996


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

amanda1996 said:


> Hey, everyone. I have a twelve year old Thoroughbred gelding which I bought a year ago, and I've managed to feed him up a lot (he was ridiculously underweight at the time), but I'm still finding he has a really, really obvious spine, but no visible ribs. I currently feed him three scoops of oaten chaff with one and a half scoops of Barastoc Calm Performer. I add salt, about a cup of oil, heaps of molasses, a tspn of gelatine and a sprinkle of garlic, and this is fed to him about four times a week. He's in a really lush 50 acre paddock 24/7, but I'm just wondering what else I should be feeding him?
> Someone suggested feeding Economix or Speedibeet to him. Speedibeet's too expensive for me, but does anyone know much about Economix? I've attached a recent photo of Jed.
> Read more: The Horse Forum - View Profile: amanda1996


This photo is when I bought him.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

he looks like he needs muscle moreso than more fat. is he rideable? if so i would suggest starting teaching him collection. face on the verticle, moving forward and working from behind. he is lacking topline muscle, and unless the horse is obese, you will be able to see a 'jumpers bump' which is the bone you are seeing on top. if he cant be ridden i would suggest lunging him in side reins. they can be helpful if used correctly and not just to teach a headset. but you have to keep him moving forward in them for it to have any affect. my horse had the same problem, from me not knowing how to collect him up and always riding with a hollow back. his neck is still somewhat upside down, but its starting to go away and he has gotten wider across his butt and withers. building muscle takes a long time, i started this in august and im just now seeing the change. so dont be discouraged.


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah he is very rideable, and well behaved. Right now he's ridden about twice a week and lunged. I haven't been able to do much the past few weeks because we've had record rainfall, but now I'll start doing more again. And I think you're right--he does lack muscle. But even this photo is three or four months old. I'll attach a newer one.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

riding him long and low will allow him to use his back and neck muscles which will set you up to have a nice collected horse and eventually gain muscle in the right places on the neck  has helped a lot with my TB


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, great. Thanks.  How many times a week do you think he needs to be ridden?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As per Mightyeventer, ride long and low rather than collected. Collection comes later. Looking at his neck one can see that the front of the neck muscle is more developed than the upper neck musle. that muscle gets too big when the horse resists backward pull on the reins by tightening that muscle on the front of his neck, pulling back against the rein with head in the air.

Encourage him to reach forward and arch his neck downward and outward. The optimal look will be the way a horse looks when it is approaching a foreign object or horse that is curious and excited about greeting and his neck will be arched and the face in front of the vertical. This is called the "neck telescoping gesture" That is the position that lifts the chest and lower neck and stretches the topline, relaxes those bulging front of neck muscles.

He is a really nicelooking fellow. I would ride as much as you can and lunge as little as possible, and no side reins til he is reaching forward and stepping forward energetically.


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mm, I like to lunge just for training purposes though, and he responds well to it... basically I'm not overly worried how he looks as I never intend to show him or anything... I just want him to be healthy. And thanks for your feedback everyone.  Keep in mind even the top photo is about six months old, and he's a lot nicer now, even.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

well yea haha, i didnt think he would get it on the first try, i basically meant the long and low approach, but sort of left that out. when i started with my horse, he was only able to do it at the walk, and only for short periods of time, but they build up to it over time. 

also, even though you arent too worried about how he looks, its still good to do the excersizes everyone has mentioned, because in the long run he will be able to support a rider better, and carry himself better, which will lead to less stress on his back and joints, for a more healthy, and longer quality of life 

btw, he looks much better than he used to. great job taking care of him!


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you! Yeah, he's been a lot better, in all ways. Behaviour, confidence... he lakced so much love. The racing agency had totally abused him for five years. Sick b******s. I'll definitely take into account all your advice.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

in addition to "proper" riding he also needs plenty of quality AMino Acids in his diet think protein


----------



## amanda1996 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, Jed currently isn't fed any grains. Only grains I've previously fed was micronised barely and even then that was fed in small quantities, and that was several months ago. In the way of proteins, what specifically are my options for feeding?


----------



## frosty (Nov 28, 2010)

I have already mentioned this in a previous thread but Pessoas are great for top line (don't put it on top setting with the neck high and head tucked in). Use on the lower setting so the neck stretches low and they have to work through there back. My horse is currently getting physio for a bad back and neck and the Pessoa is really helping. Builds all the muscles up in their back.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

alfalfa is good source of proteins... 

Barsota(sp) has a good vitamin/mineral supplement there I think it is called... 

if you send me some feed company links and give me a bit to do some conversions I MIGHT be able to help I know I will reconize the name of the one I am thinking of LOL


----------

